# Innerhalb eines Strings nach einem Teilstring suchen



## lu.seifer (25. Aug 2004)

Ich möchte einen String "abcdefghijk" durchsuchen nach der Kette "defg".

Gibt es das fertig oder zu basteln, irgendwo?


----------



## Beni (25. Aug 2004)

Du kannst die Methode String#indexOf benutzen.


----------



## lu.seifer (26. Aug 2004)

Superidee, danke Beni.
Das ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin (kopfschüttel)


----------

